# Atomic Cab LED Light Install Issue



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Was wondering in anyone could help me out. I recently installed the Atomic LED cab light flasher from strobes n' more. I can't get my cab lights to work also the LEDs only work when the headlights are completely off. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Mike


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Did you reverse the wires going to the cab lights because the leds are different polarity and power is ground and ground is where power should be. Check my thread were I installed mine and i switched the power and ground in the A pillar passenger side of the truck.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119413

Eleven pictures down.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Are you talking about switching the R/L in and R/L out lines? If so I did that. That makes the cab lights work when the headlights are on but then the flasher protion won't work.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Make sure you are using the correct wiring diagram. I believe that they recently changed controlers (mine were actually shipped with the wrong diagram - but the correct one is on their website). I also did not have my clearance lights working until everything was hooked up.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I just had mine put in today too. Mine were also shipped with the wrong wiring diagram as well. I also put mine in a dodge and when you take the headliner down there is a double roof where you have to mount them! I didn't wire mine up though. Mine work and look great!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Hambrick...i got guys wanting these all the time....what was it? Whats your feedback on these things?


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Dissociative;1292839 said:


> Hambrick...i got guys wanting these all the time....what was it? Whats your feedback on these things?


I don't know about Hambrick - but i absolutely love mine!


----------

